# The Astral LE 5 has landed at CKS



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Greenjacket LE5 - Astral


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

And is shipping today


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

What a sweet design! Damn fine craftsmanship and utility as well.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Sweet. I love my LE, mostly because it was made in America!


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Stock in at TMCK as well.....*

Love the born on dating..

TMCK

Keep The Hairy Side Up....


----------

